# Strano problema upgrade kernel [RISOLTO]

## Chetto

Ho appena finito di compilare un nuovo kernel, da gentoo-sources-2.2.20-r8 sono passato a gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r8, ho utilizzato il .config del vecchio kernel ed ho solamente trasformato il supporto bluetooth da built-in a modulo e aggiunto il supporto per il wireless. Tuttavia quando lo faccio partire mi da il fantomatico errore: VFS: Unable to mount root....

A quanto leggo dall'output sembra che non sia in grado di trovare la partizione di root e mi dice di scegliere fra le mie partizioni che qui chiama hdx, mentre io in grub.conf ho scrtitto /dev/sdx. Il problema non è strano in se ma in quanto se uso l'altro kernel da me compilato funziona tutto benissimo, ecco il mio grub.conf:

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.20-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3
```

Perchè questa disparità? Per il secondo kernel dovrei forse mettere root=/dev/hda3? Ho letto le guide in proposito (upgrade del kernel, configurazione del kernel, ecc.).Last edited by Chetto on Thu Nov 01, 2007 7:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lordalbert

mmm ma con quella configurazione, il 2.6.20-r8 funziona?

Perchè 

```
root (hd0,0) 
```

```
root=/dev/sda3
```

Indicano persorsi diversi...

----------

## Chetto

Sì ma perchè /boot è su sda1 mentre / è su sda3.   :Confused: 

----------

## lordalbert

ah, ecco.. cmq non saprei.. aspettiamo qualcuno più esperto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Sì ma perchè /boot è su sda1 mentre / è su sda3.  

 

hai provato a verificare se hai caricato le vecchie librerie SATA, che riconoscono i dischi come hdX, oppure le nuove librerie SATA/PATA che invece riconoscono i dischi come sdx.

verifica il kernel.

ciauz

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> hai provato a verificare se hai caricato le vecchie librerie SATA, che riconoscono i dischi come hdX, oppure le nuove librerie SATA/PATA che invece riconoscono i dischi come sdx.
> 
> 

 

Ho verificato ed ho scoperto che erano compilate entrambe (scsi e sata), forse entravano in conflitto, comunque non funziona ancora e mi da lo stesso problema. Se può aiutarvi posso postare il .config. Una cosa: ma è normale che cp non mi chieda conferma per sostituire i file? ad esempio copio l'immagine del kernel sopra quella esistente e non mi da nessun output.  :Confused: 

----------

## Onip

@chetto, normalissimo. prova ad aggiungere -i al comando che dai.   :Wink: 

```
$ cp -i sorgente destinazione_già_esistente
```

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> @chetto, normalissimo. prova ad aggiungere -i al comando che dai. 
> 
> Codice:
> 
> $ cp -i sorgente destinazione_già_esistente

 

Ok, comunque non è il mio problema, il kernel continua a non funzionare.  :Sad: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

hai compilato il supporto al tuo filesystem non come modulo ?

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> hai compilato il supporto al tuo filesystem non come modulo ?

 

è proprio il tipico errore, non l'ho commesso, inoltre credo si presenterebbe un errore diverso in fase di boot.

----------

## HoX

prova a vedere qua: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-594605-highlight-sata+kernel.html

----------

## Chetto

Ora provo a vedere, ma è normale che quando do i comandi:

```
make install && make modules_install
```

Alla fine dell'output c'è scritto:  *Quote:*   

> if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.22-gentoo-r8; fi
> 
> 

 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

normalissimo perche'?

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> normalissimo perche'?

 

No niente, non si sa mai. Comunque ho provato a fare quello che c'è scritto nel topic linkato sopra ma il problema è sempre lo stesso, inoltre un minimo di supporto ide devo mantenerlo perchè altrimenti non mi funziona più il lettore cd credo, credo anche che per ora non esistano lettori ottici sata.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Chetto wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   normalissimo perche'? 
> 
> No niente, non si sa mai. Comunque ho provato a fare quello che c'è scritto nel topic linkato sopra ma il problema è sempre lo stesso, inoltre un minimo di supporto ide devo mantenerlo perchè altrimenti non mi funziona più il lettore cd credo, credo anche che per ora non esistano lettori ottici sata.

 

puoi postare cortesemente i seguenti output:

```

1)grep IDE /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v \#

2)grep ATA /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v \#

3)grep SATA /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v \#

4)grep SCSI /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v \#

```

ciauzLast edited by crisandbea on Mon Oct 22, 2007 9:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *Chetto wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   normalissimo perche'? 
> 
> No niente, non si sa mai. Comunque ho provato a fare quello che c'è scritto nel topic linkato sopra ma il problema è sempre lo stesso, inoltre un minimo di supporto ide devo mantenerlo perchè altrimenti non mi funziona più il lettore cd credo, credo anche che per ora non esistano lettori ottici sata.

 

Non e' necessario usare i driver pata per il cdrom, puoi completamente disabilitarli... assicurati di avere i driver scsi e il supporto al cdrom e ai generic device

----------

## nikko96

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Ora provo a vedere, ma è normale che quando do i comandi:
> 
> ```
> make install && make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 

Ciao,considerando che il vecchio kernel funziona e che il config è lo stesso nel nuovo,mi viene da pensare se il 

problema possa venire dai comandi che dai per compilare;

proverei con un

```
make && make modules_install
```

e al limite per copiare i file nella /boot (montata se separata)

```
make install
```

----------

## Chetto

Ho provato di nuovo il kernel, ho seguito i consigli di nikko. Ora il problema è lo stesso, non mi trova la partizione ma ora non mi trova nemmeno la partizione come hda perchè ne ho tolto il supporto nel kernel, trova solo il cd-rom. Il problema almeno si restringe: probabilmente non ho abilitato correttamente il supporto al serial-ata, eppure nel vecchio kernel funziona...

----------

## nikko96

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> Ho provato di nuovo il kernel, ho seguito i consigli di nikko. Ora il problema è lo stesso, non mi trova la partizione ma ora non mi trova nemmeno la partizione come hda perchè ne ho tolto il supporto nel kernel, trova solo il cd-rom. Il problema almeno si restringe: probabilmente non ho abilitato correttamente il supporto al serial-ata, eppure nel vecchio kernel funziona...

 

Prova a darci l'output di

```
lspci
```

e di

```
fdisk -l
```

avviando con il kernel funzionante,cosi

proviamo a darti una mano.

----------

## Chetto

```
localhost marco # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce Go 7600] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)

06:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-712/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 10)

06:04.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Memory Stick Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

06:04.2 Generic system peripheral [0805]: ENE Technology Inc ENE PCI Secure Digital Card Reader Controller (rev 01)

06:04.4 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc Unknown device 0551 (rev 01)

```

```

localhost marco # fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 100.0 GB, 100030242816 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12161 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              14         535     4192965   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             536        1840    10482412+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4            1841       12161    82903432+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sda5            4329       12161    62918572+  83  Linux

/dev/sda6            3807        4328     4192933+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7            1841        3806    15791832   83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order

```

Ho fatto un alto po' di prove, non dovrò mica abilitare il supporto SCSI vero? Comunque non sembra funzionare...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

eh si.. se usi i driver SATA mi sa che ti tocca proprio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## morellik

Mi sa che il problema è proprio nella configurazione del controller SATA. Ho avuto lo stesso problema.

Per risolvere, disabilita il supporto agli ATA e abilita il supporto per il controller SATA.

Il disco verrà visto come sda.

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> Mi sa che il problema è proprio nella configurazione del controller SATA. Ho avuto lo stesso problema.
> 
> Per risolvere, disabilita il supporto agli ATA e abilita il supporto per il controller SATA.
> 
> Il disco verrà visto come sda.

 

grazie ma è praticamente quello che ho cercato di fare fino ad ora, senza successo! Ovviamente abilito il supporto SATA, ma siamo sicuri che devo abilitare anche il supporto SCSI (non funziona comunque)? Non posso togliere del tutto il supporto all'IDE altrimenti non funziona più il masterizzatore, comunque quello per i dischi l'ho tolto, infatti quando mi carica il kernel mi dice che gli ho dato l'opzione root= sbagliata ma mi trova comunque solo il cd-rw. 

Vi posto il mio .config, casomai voleste darci un occhio: http://www.pastebin.ca/750352

----------

## Chetto

Usando dmesg dopo aver fatto il boot con il kernel funzionante ho visto che il kernel mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> libata version 2.00 loaded.

 

Non è che per caso me li vede come ide ma me li chiama sda perchè ormai la nomenclatura è per tutti così? Forse non mi riconosce il controller SATA?

EDIT: Ho appena provato con il supporto per ide abilitato, mi trova le partizioni ma me le chiama hdax, ma i nuovi kernel non dovevano chiamarle tutte sdxx?  :Confused: 

----------

## nikko96

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> localhost marco # lspci
> 
> ...

 

Io ho un sistema misto e non ho problemi con questa configurazione:

```
---   Generic Driver Options  --->

       Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker  --->

< > Memory Technology Device (MTD) support  --->

       Parallel port support  --->

       Plug and Play support  --->

       Block devices  --->

       Misc devices  --->

<*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

       SCSI device support  --->

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

       Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)  --->

       Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)  --->

.......[cut]......

       

       

       

--- ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL suppor

<*>  Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

---     Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

[ ]     Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)

[ ]     Use old disk-only driver on primary interface

<*>  Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

[*]     Use multi-mode by default   

<*>  Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

< >   Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL)

< >   Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support

< >   SCSI emulation support

[*]     IDE ACPI support

[*]     IDE Taskfile Access

[*]     legacy /proc/ide/ support

---     IDE chipset support/bugfixes

<*>  generic/default IDE chipset support

[ ]     MD640 chipset bugfix/support   

[ ]    PNP EIDE support

[*]    PCI IDE chipset support

[*]    Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

<*>  Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

<M> OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*>  RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support

[*]    Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

......[cut]......

<*>  Intel PIIXn chipsets support

.....[cut]....

         SCSI device support  --->

< > RAID Transport Class

--- SCSI device support

< >   SCSI target support

[*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support

--- SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

<*> SCSI disk support

< > SCSI tape support

< > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support

<*> SCSI CDROM support

[ ]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)

<*> SCSI generic support

.....[cut].....

 --- Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

< >  AHCI SATA support

< >  ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support

<*>  Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

< >  Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL)

< >  NVIDIA SATA support

< >  Pacific Digital ADMA support

.....[cut].....

```

Ciao

N.B. Nel mio cambia il chipset,nvidia anzichè intel.

----------

## Chetto

No, non funziona nemmeno con la configurazione di nikko, ma a te te li vede come sdx?

----------

## nikko96

 *Chetto wrote:*   

> No, non funziona nemmeno con la configurazione di nikko, ma a te te li vede come sdx?

 

Nel tuo config non vedo

```

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

```

Edit: Notavo questo thread 

quindi una volta abilitato il supporto ISA non dovresti avere più problemi,

Edit2: Si me lo vede come sdx,ecco l'output di fdisk -l :

```

Disk /dev/hda: 81.9 GB, 81964302336 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9964 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1        3393    27254241    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda2            3394        6665    26282340    b  W95 FAT32

/dev/hda3   *        6666        9964    26499217+  a5  FreeBSD

Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          12       96358+  fd  Autorilevamento raid di Linux

/dev/sda2              13         255     1951897+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             256         559     2441880   fd  Autorilevamento raid di Linux

/dev/sda4             560       38913   308078505   fd  Autorilevamento raid di Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1          12       96358+  fd  Autorilevamento raid di Linux

/dev/sdb2              13         255     1951897+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb3             256         559     2441880   fd  Autorilevamento raid di Linux

/dev/sdb4             560       38913   308078505   fd  Autorilevamento raid di Linux

Disk /dev/md4: 630.9 GB, 630944563200 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 154039200 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/md3: 2500 MB, 2500395008 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 610448 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes

Disk /dev/md1: 98 MB, 98566144 bytes

2 heads, 4 sectors/track, 24064 cylinders

Units = cilindri of 8 * 512 = 4096 bytes
```

Ciao.

----------

## Chetto

Ci sono riuscito! Ho tolto del tutto il supporto per ATA vecchio, ho lasciato solo il supporto PATA e SATA nuovo (experimental) e compilato anche i moduli per lo SCSI. 

Ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto e la pazienza   :Wink: 

----------

